# public fishing pond in jay



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

There used to be some catfish ponds in Jay, it was real cheap to fish there. I think it was called Wales Farm. Does anyone know if it is still open to the public.Don't mind paying,just trying to find somewhere for the kids to catch some catfish or bream.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*If I remember they are open Saturdays and Sundays, but could be only Sundays*


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe there's a place with a couple of catfish ponds on Munson Hwy. Lake Kathy or something like that.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Last I heard, They had cut back to only Sunday but its been years since I've been up there so don't hold me to it. I'm pretty sure there is some pay to fish catfish ponds on the Atmore cut off road that are open more days.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Steve's Catfish Pond off Atmore Hwy, the biting has slowed for the cold months, his # is 850-327-4020, call before you go. See previous post or search catfish.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Well's pond will only be open 1 or 2 days a week, but will probably not open at all until March


----------

